# Wheat Beer



## mike (11/11/03)

guys,


Can any one tell me if Calton cold or hahn ice are wheat beers ??

Im looking at making one or the other soon and was trying to work out where to start.


----------



## jayse (11/11/03)

your asking for trouble here.
seriously i think cloning these beers is not the right direction you should be taking to make a beer like them. although the swill brewers are looked down upon, making their beer is harder than you would think.
however making beer that is much better is very easy.

basically it takes alot of technolgy, brewing knowledge and brewing techniquies to make a beer so taste less and bland as the swill brewers make. they spend millions on making it taste like it does. 
its much easier to make real beer.

anyway these beers are not real wheat beer no matter how much wheat they use.

there are plenty of people here who can offer you a good aussie draught recipe and they will all beat any swill hands down.

sorry if this comes across negative and arogant but this is how it is.

cheers jayse

ps sorry nothing to really offer on the actually recipe.
except look at GMK'S aussie draught recipe.


----------



## johnno (11/11/03)

Ive tried searching for GMK's draught recipe but I cant find it. Has anyone got a kwik link to it.
B)


----------



## Batz (11/11/03)

You won't ask that again in a hurry hey Mike ?
Point is Jayse is 100% correct , after brewing for a while those beers do not go down well at all.

If your new to brewing it may take a little time to get used to true beer , funny how when you talk to people and say you do HB , they will ask...does it taste like VB , Emu Bitter , West End Draught , XXXX , I tell them...I HOPE NOT !


----------



## johnno (11/11/03)

Yeah,

we all need to spend millions making beer taste like the big makers.


----------



## Wasabi (11/11/03)

Mike,

Calling them wheat beers is very polite of you, but to get that level of blandness you also have to use a lot of corn and rice, but that doesn't make them "sake" or that weird corn beer they make in South America.

Sometimes, I think they even put barley in, but that may just be an urban myth....


----------



## PostModern (11/11/03)

On some mornings at Central, when the wind is blowing in the right direction, I can smell the mash from the Broadway brewery. I reckon they do use huge amounts of Barley malt, but then they add double the amount in rice, dextrose and sucrose. They must do - the beers are so thin and sad.

Another thing about the macroswill is that it's dead beer. They pastuerise it to kill the yeast (and destroy any yeasty flavour components and vitamins), filter it to remove the dead beasties then force carbonate it. The result is something that resembles beer... sorta.

Has anyone here ever had a really bad hangover from "normal strength" homebrew? I never have and part of the reason is because brewing yeast is a superb source of Vitamin B. The macros break this down in the pastuerisation/filtering process. Real beer looks after your brain cells as it kills some of them. Megaswill just poisons them.


----------



## mike (11/11/03)

Hi Guys,

I take it your not a big fan of this beer ??

I was going to make it for a mate who is interested in getting into h/brew.

I talked to the guy at the h/brew shop also today and he reflected your views..so i decided to make him a beermakers xxx instead..

this should be okay ??


----------



## JWB (11/11/03)

:chug: G'day Mike..
Make that Beermakers XXX with 500 Gms Dextrose and 
500 Gms of light malt extract. 
Boil the lot for 40 minutes and add 10 gms of pride of ringwood hops in the last 5 minutes of the boil...strain it thru a fine strainer into the fermenter and ferment the usual way....rack into 2nd fermenter after 4 days...
Its the best summer drinking brew about...

Cheers

JWB


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/11/03)

johnno said:


> Ive tried searching for GMK's draught recipe but I cant find it. Has anyone got a kwik link to it.
> B)


Better than that, here it is:

*Source - GMK's 2001 ACT Competition Recipes*




> CATEGORY 9 : PALE KIT
> 
> Australian Draught 1st place with a score of 120
> 
> ...



I have a batch in cold conditioning right now. Very nice stuff - thanks Ken!  

Cheers,

TL


----------



## Batz (12/11/03)

now that's worth a try


----------



## therook (12/11/03)

Mike,

If you want to make beer like Carlton, then go for it, dont be put off by what others think because at the end of the day, there only has to be one person satisfied and thats YOU.

Rook


----------



## GMK (12/11/03)

Mike,

I echo therook's comments.

You brew beer for yourself.......not for judges but for your tastes.


----------



## johnno (12/11/03)

Thank You TL for posting that. 
And Thank you GMK for the recipe.
So a Draught style is like a lager by the looks of it. At least that clarifies that for me.
Unfortunatley I dont have a spare fridge but I can always try this next winter. It gets pretty cold in the shed out the back.
I'm currently brewing a 2 can coles brand draught using yeast from a coopers pale ale that I propogated.
Its going like crazy in the fermenter sitting at about 22 C. 
Looks like its the wrong yeast so it will be interesting to see how it turns out.
Drinkable I hope.
Ahhh......so much to learn and brew and so little time.

Cheers B)


----------



## therook (12/11/03)

Well I'll be damned Kenny.... a crow eater supporting a Vic

Rook


----------



## GMK (12/11/03)

therook said:


> Well I'll be damned Kenny.... a crow eater supporting a Vic
> 
> Rook


 Only in the world of Home Brew....


----------



## Linz (13/11/03)

PostModern said:


> On some mornings at Central, when the wind is blowing in the right direction, I can smell the mash from the Broadway brewery. I reckon they do use huge amounts of Barley malt, but then they add double the amount in rice, dextrose and sucrose. They must do - the beers are so thin and sad.


 I was sitting at the lights near the Broadway Brewery of CUB and from the cross street, a dirty big tanker (40 ft) came around the corner and snaked straight in to the brewery....down the side of the tanker..."CSR...Making Australia's finest sugar"!!!!!!!!


----------



## big d (13/11/03)

hope ya werent to suprised linz.its all about getting that unique mass produced taste.


----------



## Linz (13/11/03)

You've got to lose your innocence one day!

At least they could use the back entrance...they do it to us every time they call it beer


----------



## PostModern (14/11/03)

Linz said:


> You've got to lose your innocence one day!
> 
> At least they could use the back entrance...they do it to us every time they call it beer


 That one had me laughing out loud.
  :lol:


----------

